# Panama City Beach Pier "Ultimate Bonito Day but....."



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Yesterday, was the day of days for Bonito on PCB pier. Hundreds and hundreds of Bonito ran from about 9am to 5pm (when I left). Not to mention there were bunches of sheephead there as well. It was extremely windy, choppy waters but very clear. No sharks were noticed and very few people were on the pier. I expected to wear them out until the cogs gave out in my reel or the pole snapped. Murphy's Law had other plans. Tons of shiners (I believe that's what they call the tiny fish) were everywhere and it was the ONLY thing the Bonito would eat. Myself and the local pros (the teenagers that are always there) threw everything we had at them. Soft baits, jigs, topwater, shrimp/cigs/squid cutbait freelined were tried. Nothing, I mean nothing would work. Even the Sheephead wouldn't cooperate with the people trying to catch them. Bummer....Oh well. Better to cast all day on something than to see nothing and pout.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Small jig or bubble would have got them


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Small jig or bubble would have got them


That didn't get them either. Was hard to get them to bite


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

flourocarbon and a tiny white bucktail. They can get extremely leader shy.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used 3-4 white crappie jigs tied about 6" apart and fished fast with a jigging action. I usually use 10# line when doing this.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Use a fly behind your jig gets them every time


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Thebasskidd said:


> Use a fly behind your jig gets them every time


Keep in mind, the wind was 25+kts and major swells. By the way, I tried all of the above mentioned by everyone. Even had a 1/32 white jig and a 1/16 soft bait. I tried them separately and combined. When i was finally able to get those to sit in the water, the strong easterly wind/swell would take the line under the pier in seconds


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually, one did take a look at the 1/16oz white shad. The Bonita literally slowed it's speed, got it's lips within inches and turned off of it. Yes, i was using fluro.


----------

